# Bees love Persicaria species



## pieter1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Persicaria is a very good plant for the bees here in the Netherlands. It starts to bloom at this time. Today I took this beautiful picture of a bee on a flower of the Persicaria amplexicaulis:
http://www.bessenkwekerij.com/2012/08/persicaria-duizendknoop-persicaria.html


----------

